# Peeing and Pooping on Dog scent



## Luckykitty (Oct 5, 2011)

We adopted a little feral kitten a couple of weeks ago. He's really great about using his litter box - except he has occasionally peed and pooped on the bed and dog beds. My other cat used to do this on the dog beds as a kitten too. Our dogs hang out on our couch and beds. He's pooped on my bed and peed on my bed and he just pooped on my husband's studio couch that had a dog throw on it. In all these cases, the litter box was not far. I suspect he is instinctively trying to cover the dog scent? 

Lucky is currently usually confined to a couple of rooms away from the dogs at the moment and he's great about his box in this situation - but as I start to introduce him to other parts of the house, I'm afraid he's going to continue this peeing and pooping on our beds and couches. What can I do? (ps. I clean his cat box daily.)


----------



## Luckykitty (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm really having a problem with the kitten peeing / pooping on any fabric (bed, couche, etc.) I thought it was the dog scent and probably is an issue, but yesterday I took the blanket that had been on his bed - that he had never peed on and washed it. I put it back in his bed and he had peed on it 2 minutes later. Besides this, he's really good about using his box and I keep it clean. 

So far, he's sequestered in my studio — but as I start giving him more run of the house if he starts peeing and pooping on all the couches and beds, my husband isn't going to be in mind to keep him. I hate to say it - but I know he will pressure me to get rid of him if I don't come up with a solution. Yes, I can use a deodorizer - but putting a litter box on the spot is not an option for beds and couches. (not to mention my dogs think a litter box is a lunch box)

I must find a solution. I really want this to work! 

I don't know if we have that cat attractor litter in France, I'll have to check. BTW - the deodorizer is really expensive over here. Around $10 for a small spray bottle.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This thread may provide some answers. The first thing I'd do is take him to the vet to rule out a UTI.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/131350-uti-inappropriate-urination.html


----------



## Luckykitty (Oct 5, 2011)

marie73 said:


> This thread may provide some answers. The first thing I'd do is take him to the vet to rule out a UTI.
> 
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/131350-uti-inappropriate-urination.html


Thanks for that link. It seems to me if my kitten had a UTI and associated the litterbox with pain or if he didn't like the litterbox, he wouldn't use it at all, but he uses it 98% of the time. It really seems like a very deliberate thing that he pees on the bedding. Right now he's sequestered in a very nice room and he seems very happy and secure in there. 

It's when I introduce a new blanket to his room - or when I let him explore another adjacent room to try to start expanding his awareness of the house that he pees / poops. So, yes - I think it's stress from being in the new environment and/or marking it. 

I'm hoping it will be a phase he can grow out of as he becomes more a part of the household?


----------



## Luckykitty (Oct 5, 2011)

I wanted to post an update to this. Kitten is now using his cat box 100% of the time. I started giving him treats for coming to his litter box and using it. Once, I caught him peeing on his bed - AGAIN - and I scooped him up and put him in his box. 

I think he "got" it and understands now. fingers crossed.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!! It sounds like you are doing a great job teaching him. Here's hoping it continues.


----------

